# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Wit (Vleuten)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Wit

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Julius Gezondheidscentrum Vleuterweide, Huisartsen, Vleuten

Adres: Utrechtse Heuvelrug 130-132, Vleuten

Website: www.lrjg.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Wit*

----------

